# my first true macro shots..



## TamiAz (Jun 1, 2012)

I just bought a Nikon 85mm 3.5 macro lens and played around a little at my daughter's softball practice.. Of course, I couldn't find a single bug and the wind was blowing so I couldn't get some flower shots, so I settled for some everyday objects. I need to go scorpion hunting!! :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 1, 2012)

It a good lens! You will enjoy it!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 2, 2012)

Your composition is great. I look forward to seeing your bug shots.


----------

